# Sandstone in an aquarium



## Derek Tweedie (26 Jul 2011)

Has anyone had any experience using sandstone in an aquarium? I have a few kg lying around and wondering if its suitable for a planted tank. I know that it will alter my ph and also my hardness so is there any plants that I should avoid? 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Alastair (26 Jul 2011)

I think you'll be ok with most plants. Are you/will you be injecting co2


----------



## Garuf (26 Jul 2011)

It'll most likely melt away. Search the forum there was a post about it about a month ago.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (26 Jul 2011)

Yeah its the starter co2 with the can and the bell that goes in the tank. I also put 1Ml liquid carbon in daily and 5ml easy phito weekly.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
It depends how hard it is. If it is really solid and difficult to scratch or break, it should be fine. If it is local to Edinburgh I don't think you will have any problem with it. If it is hard it won't effect your pH or hardness.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Derek Tweedie (27 Jul 2011)

Cheers Darrel I was out for a walk past a building site and it had been dug up by the digger so I nabbed it. I have it soaking in a bucket just now, going to boil it before I put it in the tank though.


----------



## SuperWen (27 Jul 2011)

Geologically, Sandstone terms came from grain size. So sandstone can be various in chemical contents. If the grain derived from calcareous source, it will raise your water hardness. So test it with acid chloride, dont use if it fizzing


----------

